# corrugated cardboard ribs



## Esteban Cruz Schifferli (Jan 4, 2013)

after reading all the ways you could make ribs i came across some corrugated cardboard so i said why not lets try it so here it is, the only thing i didnt do was to reinforce the ribs which made the ribs collapse when i applied the paper mache but it eded kind of a decadent look which i kinda dig maybe next time i reinforce with wire or ducto tape or just do the decadent way


----------

